# Your first concert



## hauntedtexan (Jan 29, 2017)

I am an avid live music fan. What was your first concert experience? Here's mine. At 18, I drove my 450 Honda Scrambler from Niagara Falls to Detroit Michigan( too many numb body parts to count) where I joined 5 other friends in a 60 Oldsmobile land yacht for a drive up to IMA auditorium in Flint MI. The warm up band was called Ramatam, made up of Mike Pinera (from Iron Butterfly) Mitch Mitchell (from Jimmy Hendrix Experience) and an amazing lead guitarist named April Lawton. They were incredible compared to the headliners, Black Sabbath.... 
    But that concert led me to attend any and all concerts, even if I was unfamiliar with the band. In Bremerton WA, I went to see Randy Hanson, Hendrix impersonator, and the warm up band was a couple girl rockers in something called Heart...so fortunate... Last week, I attended the 10th annual blues festival at, of all places, Luckenbach Texas. The live music vibe cannot be faked or simulated, in my opinion. Check out Kara Grainger if you get the chance... Your turn......Peace


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Do not remember the year, but in the 60's went with my cousin to see Gary Puckett & the Union Gap.  We were probably 13 or 14 at the time*


----------



## Loosey (Jan 29, 2017)

My first ever was probably also the best ever.  It was at Tanglewood in the Berkshires in Massachusetts the weekend before Woodstock.  It was Jefferson Airplane, The Who, and BB King.  Hard to beat!  I remember being scandalized that people were passing around someone's old beat up shoe and drinking wine out of it.  Ummm... no, thanks!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

I saw Led Zeplin in Vancouver. It was their first tour. I was very young. My friend and I missed the last ferry, and spent the night curled up in the woman's washroom at a gas station. Awesome concert!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2017)

My First concert was the Beatles, in Luxembourg, in 1964...before they became such a hit in the States.  Perhaps the Best concert I went to was Pink Floyd, doing their Dark Side of the Moon album at the Chiefs Stadium in Kansas City, several years ago.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2017)

The first "rock" type concert (I don't count the symphony orchestra....no one was screaming there except the lady in the metal bra who was screeching something in Italian) would have been the Beatles at the Indiana State Fair in 1964.  I didn't even like the Beatles at that time and the tickets were $2 for general admission, which I wasn't sure I wanted to waste, but my best friend was dying to go.  It's a good thing I went, because she fainted at least three times and somebody had to hold her hair when she ralphed.   She was positive that Ringo had looked DIRECTLY at her, even though we were approximately a mile up in the grandstands and three miles from the stage (or so it seemed).

OK, I did a little screaming myself but I didn't faint.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 29, 2017)

Iron Butterfly in Santa Barbara, 1969.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't remember my first but the  Beatles were pretty close and the one that sticks out in my mind.. It was in the UK. My whole family went, even all the grown ups, When we got there we were a  seat short, my niece who was then nine came and no one realized she didn't have a ticket, anyway they let her in and told us to sit her on some ones lap. As the Beatles were being introduced she happened to be on mine. Despite being deafened by all the screaming which prevented us really hearing the music, I was fast getting  bruises on my legs!! After a few minutes I put her on the floor as we were on the front row. So she ended up with the best seat  in the house,on the carpet just a few feet from them, just the orchestra pit between her and the stage and was totally thrilled when Paul smiled and waved to her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

My first concert was Deep Purple.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 14, 2018)

Mine was the Corrs in Cardiff in 2016!I was a late starter.Been to a few since!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2018)

My first concert was back in '73 visiting my cousin at Univ of Vermont.
We saw Jim Croce in concert,sadly a couple months later he died in a plane crash Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2018)

First concert was early 70's ... I was living on a small Scottish Island.. Billy Connolly ( later years well known  comedian ) was then a folk singer, with a band called the humblebums  which included included Gerry rafferty  ( he later of Baker street fame)... in it's line up!!

The island was so small it only had a big barn as a venue.. and that's where they played......more to this story but I'll leave it there for now..


----------



## Trade (Sep 15, 2018)

The Shangri-Las when they came to Clearwater, Florida. I think it was 1965.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 16, 2018)

It was a Tom Jones concert in around 1973. And, yes, women threw their underwear on to the stage (to be clear, not me, though.  )


----------



## john19485 (Sep 16, 2018)

I was just out of Marine ITR  , my dad came down TDY to attend a meeting for the Air force, they were staying in a Motel, I got time off to go see him, dad had to meet some people in his motel room, so he told me to go to the park right next to the motel, I went over there, and they were having a love in, the mama's and papa's were singing, when I got there, the Hell's Angles were also there, lot of good looking young girls, I had a lot of fun.


----------



## JimW (Sep 17, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I saw Led Zeplin in Vancouver. It was their first tour. I was very young. My friend and I missed the last ferry, and spent the night curled up in the woman's washroom at a gas station. Awesome concert!



I wish I had more of a chance to see Led Zep. John Bonham died when I was 2 months shy of my 17th birthday. I've seen Page & Plant together twice and that was fantastic! 

My first concert was Jethro Tull sometime in the late 70's at Boston Garden.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2018)

JimW said:


> I wish I had more of a chance to see Led Zep. John Bonham died when I was 2 months shy of my 17th birthday. I've seen Page & Plant together twice and that was fantastic!
> 
> My first concert was Jethro Tull sometime in the late 70's at Boston Garden.



I think mine was The J. Geils Band. Also saw Jethro Tull- wonderful!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 17, 2018)

The other concert I saw back in the 70's, The Carpenters,Karen&Richard,what a beautiful voice she had.She died way too soon age 33 in 1980


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2018)

Poor Karen, wan't she anorexic?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Poor Karen, wan't she anorexic?



I was a fan, sadly she was anorexic, it was what caused her death.

I always say my first concert was a Earth Wind and Fire concert, but it wasn't really, it was the first one I went to without it being chosen for my by adults.  As a kid, I had attending all kinds of concerts, but, when I was in my teens, I went to the EWF concert with my, then boyfriend and our friends.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2018)

AprilT said:


> I was a fan, sadly she was anorexic, it was what caused her death.
> 
> I always say my first concert was a Earth Wind and Fire concert, but it wasn't really, it was the first one I went to without it being chosen for my by adults.  As a kid, I had attending all kinds of concerts, but, when I was in my teens, I went to the EWF concert with my, then boyfriend and our friends.



Gosh I almost forgot about Earth Wind and Fire , they were terrific!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 17, 2018)

Wasn`t really a concert but on Friday nights in the mid-60`s,mine and hubby`s dates consisted of going up to San francisco to the Avalon ballroom and seeing whoever was playing that night. Big Brother and The Holding Company,Janis Joplin,Grateful Dead,Jefferson Airplane,oh,so many great just starting out bands. We would snuggle up on big,old (and I do mean old) cozy couches (God knows what may have been in or on them-yuck)and listen for hours. If we only knew then what we were REALLY experiencing!


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think mine was The J. Geils Band. Also saw Jethro Tull- wonderful!



I remember Jethro Tull playing the Boston Garden at least once a year, every year without fail. They played here so many times it got to the point where people got tired of going, lol. I've seen J. Geils Band a couple times, very good show. Peter Wolf is an entertaining guy. Black Sabbath and Blue Oyster Cult use to tour together round here quite a bit, it was dubbed "The Black And Blue Tour", lol. Ted Nugent as well.

One of the best concerts I've ever seen was Joe Walsh solo back in the early 80's at the Hampton Beach Club Casino. Not sure if your familiar with the seating there but they had 10 seat round tables on the floor near the stage rather than the typical bench seats. Full capacity for the whole place was about 1200 back then. The tables were full service with drinks and light food, it was/is a great place to see a show. I was able to get a table for the 6 of us right up front for that show, Joe played like a mad man. It was still Joe's partying days, he came out three sheets to the wind and ended that way as well. Also saw K.C. And The Sunshine band there back in the 90's.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2018)

I've never left CT to see a concert, but I loved Joe Walsh's music.


----------



## 60'sLady (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi guys...I'm new, and I love this one. I love music.  Ashamed to say the very first concert for me was a Big Band.  LOL  My older brother wanted to go,
and my Mom made him take me.   I don't think I was even a teen yet.   But, I surprised him and loved it.   In later years, we lived near Penn State and
they have tremendous shows come to Bryce.    Saw Elton John and Billy Joel's joint tour ...back in the 90's there.    Also saw Cher's (1st Final) LOL there.
Paul McCartney is coming close to me this year...but I think the students would crowd me out now.   I never got to see Elvis and I  tried all my young adult years.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2018)

Don M. said:


> My First concert was the Beatles, in Luxembourg, in 1964...before they became such a hit in the States.  Perhaps the Best concert I went to was Pink Floyd, doing their Dark Side of the Moon album at the Chiefs Stadium in Kansas City, several years ago.



First concert for me was Elton John in the mid 70's at the height of his "costume" phase. Best concert I went to was also the Dark Side of the Moon concert. Outstanding.


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 27, 2018)

I saw glam rock band Slade with my friend in 1973.


----------



## asp3 (May 4, 2020)

JimW said:


> I wish I had more of a chance to see Led Zep. John Bonham died when I was 2 months shy of my 17th birthday. I've seen Page & Plant together twice and that was fantastic!
> 
> My first concert was Jethro Tull sometime in the late 70's at Boston Garden.



Jethro Tull was my second concert and Donovan opened for him.  I thought that was a very odd pairing.

My first concert was The Edgar Winter group with Bad Company opening sometime around '75.  It was Bad Company's first US tour and they weren't that well known.


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

I saw Harry Belafonte and Miriam Makeba in concert, back in the 60's. Did not see any rock bands for some reason. I was more into intimate night clubs headlining soul singers, but did see Roy Orbison.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

I believe it was Leon Russell at the Summit in Houston in the  70's.


----------



## Pecos (May 4, 2020)

My seventh grade class was bussed into ElPaso to hear a symphony in the mid 1950's.
I don't know who decided that this would be a "treat" as the reaction was varied.
I enjoyed the music, but of course, wouldn't acknowledge that to my buddies.


----------



## Gaer (May 4, 2020)

The Everlys.  Wow!


----------



## sadie123 (May 4, 2020)

Beach Boys - Swing Auditorium - San Bernardino CA 1973. I think they were past their prime by then or else there was something wrong with the sound system.  I came away wondering what the bid deal was.

Saw Fleetwood Mac at the same venue a few years later and they were terrific.


----------



## peppermint (May 4, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> The other concert I saw back in the 70's, The Carpenters,Karen&Richard,what a beautiful voice she had.She died way too soon age 33 in 1980


We saw The Carpenters in the 70's....In New Orleans....I loved Karen's voice....She died too young....


----------



## peppermint (May 4, 2020)

60'sLady said:


> Hi guys...I'm new, and I love this one. I love music.  Ashamed to say the very first concert for me was a Big Band.  LOL  My older brother wanted to go,
> and my Mom made him take me.   I don't think I was even a teen yet.   But, I surprised him and loved it.   In later years, we lived near Penn State and
> they have tremendous shows come to Bryce.    Saw Elton John and Billy Joel's joint tour ...back in the 90's there.    Also saw Cher's (1st Final) LOL there.
> Paul McCartney is coming close to me this year...but I think the students would crowd me out now.   I never got to see Elvis and I  tried all my young adult years.


My daughter and daughter in law took me to Cher in Atlantic City, NJ....That's when I use to like her..
Not now....


----------



## peppermint (May 4, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> Beach Boys - Swing Auditorium - San Bernardino CA 1973. I think they were past their prime by then or else there was something wrong with the sound system.  I came away wondering what the bid deal was.
> 
> Saw Fleetwood Mac at the same venue a few years later and they were terrific.


Nice.   We saw the Beach Boys when they were older in New Jersey....It wasn't the same as when they
were younger...But it was enjoyable...


----------



## old medic (May 5, 2020)

My 1ST MISSED concert....At 7 Mom would not let me go with My cousins..... WOODSTOCK....
But later they took me to see CCR playing at a fair....


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

In 1971 I saw the Who's Next Tour by The Who.


----------



## Lewkat (May 5, 2020)

I never attended a concert that wasn't a symphony or philharmonic.  I had no idea that rock appearances were considered concerts.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Billy Connolly ( later years well known  comedian ) was then a folk singer, with a band called the humblebums ...
> 
> From cinnamonSugar:
> saw Billy C on one if his tv shows playing the heck out of a banjo   Talented guy!


----------



## oldman (May 5, 2020)

I won't say who my first concert was. Today, they would be considered a dorky band. The best concert was ZZ Top with 38 Special as the warm-up band in Harrisburg in 1983 or '84.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

I love live music too. When I was young (late teens, early 20's) I somehow mustered up enough money to take public transportation to the Apollo Theater in Harlem, N.Y. They used to have multiple artists on the venue. I think the first concert I saw featured Little Stevie Wonder, Patti LaBelle and The Bluebells and perhaps Joe Tex or Joe Simon.  I wound up seeing several other artists that became icons at the Apollo.


----------

